# Alexrims Boondocks 5 Laufrad Satz 700C



## steve90 (5. April 2018)

Hallo,
verkaufe einen neuen Laufradsatz Alexrims Boondocks 5 Laufrad Satz 700C für Gravel- oder Crossbikes.

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...ndocks-5-laufrad-satz-700c/830506303-230-9122


----------

